

The Stress Of Being A Computer Programmer Is Driving Many Of Them Crazy - freakadelic
http://www.businessinsider.com.au/syndromes-drive-coders-crazy-2014-3

======
lutusp
The linked article shows once again that Business Insider will print anything.
The article begins by describing impostor syndrome, the idea that people
sometimes believe they're not really what their title says, and then abruptly
segues into real programmer syndrome, which suggests the opposite (that,
contrary to all external indicators, some people are the real thing). By
linking the two topics, the article tries to identify all programmers as one
or the other, but without bothering to distinguish between them in any
meaningful way. Then, to betray its trivial intent, the article begins to
quote psychologists.

